# **haulage**



## MacAtFirstSight (Jan 18, 2009)

ahh i feel like i spend too much money on makeup.
I keep telling my bf that it's going to be my last haul lol





Light flush MSF, Tempting eye quad, Shadowy Lady quad
Heatherette Smooth Harmony BP, 3N l/s, l/s i forget the name of, Graphology e/s, Dainty MB, Gentle MB
Eversun blush, Emote blush, Gleeful MB, Lovejoy MB


----------



## elmo1026 (Jan 18, 2009)

I feel like i spend to much money on makeup too!!! But sometime you need to make yourself feel pretty as my mom says!!!


----------



## anguria (Jan 18, 2009)

Don't feel guilty and enjoy ur haul!









Emote!


----------



## lushious_lips (Jan 18, 2009)

Nice haul.


----------



## shyste (Jan 19, 2009)

don't feel guilty..enjoy your haul!


----------



## mscasanova (Jan 21, 2009)

I feel guilty sometimes too. but then when im wearing my new stuff the guilt goes away!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Jan 23, 2009)

whoa whoaaa... where did you find the N collection l/s?


----------



## michthr (Jan 23, 2009)

I want the heatherette beauty powder sooo bad! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 where did you find one?


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (Jan 23, 2009)

got them at the cco


----------

